# Anyone have a metal brake I can use?



## Jwest7788 (Jan 29, 2018)

I need to make some 90 degree bends in ~3' lengths of ~3/16" steel, maybe less thick, but in that area.

Hoping someone has a brake long enough!

I'll come prepared with steel all laid out, need to make about 12 bends total.

Cell: (40)3 617 3364
Text me or call after 5:00!

Alternatively, shoot me your number and I'll call you!


----------



## PeterT (Jan 29, 2018)

I don't have a brake & basically clueless on that front, but 3/16" seems like a lot?. This brake is max 16 gauge mild steel = .060" ( your 3/16" is 3X that)
https://www.baileigh.com/box-and-pan-brake-bb-4816


----------



## Alexander (Jan 29, 2018)

A press brake will easily do 3/16, but you are talking about a very expensive brake to handle that material properly. An apron brake might do it but it would also have to be huge. I would say a press brake is the right tool for the job.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 29, 2018)

This online (press brake) calculator says 60 tons. Ya sounds like a big machine to me

https://www.e-ci.com/press-brake-tonnage-load-calculator/


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hmm, I'll get an actual measurement tonight, 3/16" is probably too high an estimate, but i'll reply back here with the actual number tonight.

JW


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jan 30, 2018)

Jwest7788 said:


> Hmm, I'll get an actual measurement tonight, 3/16" is probably too high an estimate, but i'll reply back here with the actual number tonight.
> 
> JW




Yeah, My estimate was way off. The actual thickness needs to be slightly thicker than ~1.75mm (13 or 14 gauge) X ~3'


Gauge                in                        mm
13                       0.0897               2.278
14                       0.0747               1.897


----------



## Chicken lights (May 12, 2019)

Old thread, I know...

What are guys using to make simple bends in small stock? 

I know a vise and a BFH works but that’s a little crude


----------



## ducdon (May 12, 2019)

If the need still exists. I have a press brake that should do the job.


----------



## DPittman (May 12, 2019)

Chicken lights said:


> Old thread, I know...
> 
> What are guys using to make simple bends in small stock?
> 
> I know a vise and a BFH works but that’s a little crude


Not sure what you mean by small stock, but sheet metal thinner than about 20 gauge I have a small brake that works okay (very small) .  If it's iron and structural steel sort of stuff I use heat and vice.


----------



## kylemp (May 14, 2019)

ducdon said:


> If the need still exists. I have a press brake that should do the job.


Want to rent it out or do some small bends? What size and tonnage?


----------



## ducdon (May 14, 2019)

It's not very portable and not for rent. It's a shop built press brake and used in a 20 ton press. It's 6 inches long and would probably do 1/8 inch material at 6 inch width. More at lesser width. It bends to 90 degrees.  It was made to screw directly on to the ram of that press so not usable on other presses. If your needing a few bends for a project I'd try to help out? To be honest it came with the press and I've never used it.


----------



## kylemp (May 14, 2019)

Ah, I thought it was a true press brake, good to know someone has a small one though.


----------

